# The road is long...



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello folks. I don't post on here a lot but been reading on here for a long time and got some great info off here.

I've trained on and off for best part of 10 years. I was in pretty good shape about 2 years ago. 6' 2" and 15 stone. Not ripped but was in good shape. Had top abs showing and good definition in chest and arms.

I suddenly lost my love for the gym for no apparent reason and just started eating **** and not getting any exercise.

For the last 12 months I've had a mental battle with my motivation, started gyms and diets but quit within a few days. I don't know why and it was really getting to me.

On the 18th May I tipped the scales at 19 stone and was disgusted when I looked in the mirror. I used to bench 140kg, deadlift 180kg, squat 160kg and run 10km in 50 mins with ease. Now I was getting out of breath just doing my manual job at work.

I don't know what changed but something did. I've been hitting the gym every day, some days doing weights in the afternoon and then cardio again later on when I finish work (I work nights).

Ive been running 4km in 20 mins or 5km in 26 mins. Plus cycling, rowing, circuit training etc.

Today I weighed 17 stone 5lb from 19 stone. So 23lb off in total. Plus I think I've gained some muscle around my chest and shoulders.

Long way to go but I'm sticking to it this time. Watch this space...


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Pic of me at 19 stone...


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Pic of me today...


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Keep up the good work .


----------



## ZUKOSAURUS (Nov 23, 2014)

Keep at it brotha. If you can last 3 months you can last forever.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for the words folks.

Alcohol was my biggest down fall. I was on the drink every night. Real ale usually, 4/5 bottles every night. Plus white bread, pastry, fast food, processed foods etc. Plus high calorie and high sugar drinks.

I've cut all that out. I'm intermittent fasting. Only carbs are brown rice, sweet potatoe, wholemeal wraps or quinoa. Lots of meat, eggs, fish, good fats, nuts, fruit and veg. No sugar except from fruit or in PWO shake.

Hitting 2000-2200 calories daily.

I will post regular updates. More for my own motivation than for anyone else. Lol.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hit the gym hard yesterday, heavy back and bis session and just done cardio today.

Ran 4km in 18:50 which is currently my best. Then cycled 10km nice and steady and then went for a swim. When I was 16 I swam for Staffordshire and also went to Malta representing the country. It used to be so easy. I was blowing out of my **** after 20 lengths today. Haha.

Cod fillets for my main meal now with quinoa, lentils and wheatberries. Not had them before but nutritional info looks good and they look a nice change from rice or sweet potatoe...

This is them for anyone interested...

https://www.merchant-gourmet.com/products/cereals-grains/item/grains-red-rice-and-quinoa


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Gaz111 said:


>


Great work, In for this mate.. Good luck.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Plate said:


> Great work, In for this mate.. Good luck.


Thanks plate.

Can you see much difference in the shots above? I think I look less "bloated" but don't think I look like I've lost almost 2 stone.

I do look a bit leaner today mind. Just caught a glimpse of my collar bone in the mirror. Lol.

Done shoulders today, went really heavy and to failure on everything. Then finished off with 4km on treadmill doing interval work, steady for most of it with 7.5 incline but then kept doing sprints for 30 seconds and 1 minute.

Finished off with 50 lengths in the pool and 15 mins in the steam room.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Doing great mate. Keep at it and you'll get there easy


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Gaz111 said:


> Thanks plate.
> 
> Can you see much difference in the shots above? I think I look less "bloated" but don't think I look like I've lost almost 2 stone.
> 
> ...


Lol dude there's a massive difference in your tits and gut! Keep it up. Another couple stone and you look totally different


----------



## Paulo Gomes (Jul 2, 2015)

Good job and keep it up!


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for the words FelonE, growing lad and Paulo.

I think it's a massive confidence booster when people say you are on the right track.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Gaz111 said:


> Thanks plate.
> 
> Can you see much difference in the shots above? I think I look less "bloated" but don't think I look like I've lost almost 2 stone.
> 
> ...


Lol of course I can mate, I'm the same when I drop weight I can't even tell.. Take lots of pictures so you don't get down thinking you're not making any progress when I fact you are..

And yeh it's the beer that gives the bloated look round the waiste and chest, I've just started shifting mine again lol it's a easy habit to fall into sinking 4/5 cans a night..

Keep it up mate you're smashing it.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Plate said:


> Lol of course I can mate, I'm the same when I drop weight I can't even tell.. Take lots of pictures so you don't get down thinking you're not making any progress when I fact you are..
> 
> And yeh it's the beer that gives the bloated look round the waiste and chest, I've just started shifting mine again lol it's a easy habit to fall into sinking 4/5 cans a night..
> 
> Keep it up mate you're smashing it.


Cheers plate. Watch this space mate and I will post some more progress pics in a few weeks.

Diet is bang on, hitting my calories every day and smashing the gym. Not had a drink for nearly 2 months and I plan to keep it that way for the foreseeable future. Alcohol is the enemy. Lol.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Gaz111 said:


> Cheers plate. Watch this space mate and I will post some more progress pics in a few weeks.
> 
> Diet is bang on, hitting my calories every day and smashing the gym. Not had a drink for nearly 2 months and I plan to keep it that way for the foreseeable future. Alcohol is the enemy. Lol.


Yeh you have found the diet that works for you so stick with it mate..

one night of drinking makes me feel like I'm back to square 1, just puts me on a downer the next day too so not worth it. Keep the log updated mate and good luck.


----------



## Rcooper (Jan 26, 2015)

Big difference in the pictures, great work keep at it! Stay positive


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

I completely agree plate. I'm off work tonight. Normally it would be a few cans, a take away and a bottle of whiskey for later. Then the snacks would come out later on. Crisps, chocolate etc. Then tomorrow morning feeling like **** so get a greasy breakfast.

It's just a downward spiral.

Instead I'm having a protein shake and some slices of watermelon and have hit 1900 calories today.

Might treat myself to a diet coke later. Lol.

Thanks Rcooper. I will definitely keep at it and keep this thread updated.


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Gaz111 said:


> I completely agree plate. I'm off work tonight. Normally it would be a few cans, a take away and a bottle of whiskey for later. Then the snacks would come out later on. Crisps, chocolate etc. Then tomorrow morning feeling like **** so get a greasy breakfast.
> 
> It's just a downward spiral.
> 
> ...


I have 6 can's and half a bottel whiskey a few times a week..and a big pack of crisps. But I make sure my macro's are covered or at least in proportion.

If you can get that right you're halfway there.

Just cut out 90% of all the junk in your diet and you can still enjoy some drinks...although the less you drink the better results you get.

Alcohol is a form of sugar...so try by cutting as much sugar out of your diet. No sugar, no chocalate, no cake etc. Sugar causes insulin spikes..and you want to avoid that.

Cut back on sodium..i.e salt, it makes you hold water.

Work out you're macro nutrient requirements...protein, carbs, fat.

A few simple changes in diet and lifestyle coupled with correct training can bring great results in 2-3months.

And best of all..you don't have to give up drinking nor do you have to live on carrot sticks.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Gaz111 said:


> I completely agree plate. I'm off work tonight. Normally it would be a few cans, a take away and a bottle of whiskey for later. Then the snacks would come out later on. Crisps, chocolate etc. Then tomorrow morning feeling like **** so get a greasy breakfast.
> 
> It's just a downward spiral.
> 
> ...


Reps for you mate.. If you're anything like me I wouldn't touch the booze.

Like a shark when I get the taste for it lol..


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

peanutbob69 said:


> I have 6 can's and half a bottel whiskey a few times a week..and a big pack of crisps. But I make sure my macro's are covered or at least in proportion.
> 
> If you can get that right you're halfway there.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment. I can see what you are saying, everything in moderation as long as macros add up, but 6 cans and half a bottle of whiskey a few times a week?

That's a lot of calories mate which could of gone on whole foods isn't it? What are your goals? Are you in decent shape?

For the foreseeable future I will definitely stay off the alcohol completely, I go away in 8 weeks so will have plenty to drink on holiday and then knock it on the head when I get back.


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> Thanks for the words FelonE, growing lad and Paulo.
> 
> I think it's a massive confidence booster when people say you are on the right track.


You are doing really well mate!! Keep it up! I bet when you get to the weight you want to be you will really start to build muscle! Nice tats by the way :clap:


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Plate said:


> Reps for you mate.. If you're anything like me I wouldn't touch the booze.
> 
> Like a shark when I get the taste for it lol..


Thanks buddy :thumb:


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Gaz111 said:


> Thanks for the comment. I can see what you are saying, everything in moderation as long as macros add up, but 6 cans and half a bottle of whiskey a few times a week?
> 
> That's a lot of calories mate which could of gone on whole foods isn't it? What are your goals? Are you in decent shape?
> 
> For the foreseeable future I will definitely stay off the alcohol completely, I go away in 8 weeks so will have plenty to drink on holiday and then knock it on the head when I get back.


I see you are dedidicated...a good thing. But be careful of cutting out booze completely. Your brain will tell you you are punishing yourself...and you will then drink twice as much next time you drink.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

jamiew691 said:


> You are doing really well mate!! Keep it up! I bet when you get to the weight you want to be you will really start to build muscle! Nice tats by the way :clap:


Thanks Jamie.

That's my plan mate. Drop the fat before I even think about putting muscle on. I've gone down the "lean bulking" route before. But I think loads of fat people do that because they are too lazy to get their ****s in gear and shift the fat.

I love weight lifting, and I'm sure with the right diet I could just lift weights and get to where I want to be, eventually, but when you're body fat is over 30% like mine then I think you've gotta take the bull by the horns and smash the cardio and shift the fat.

I'm still lifting heavy 3-4 times per week, so that when the fat has gone then hopefully I am half way there to building muscle. At least I will have a solid foundation and a good routine in place.

This is a pic of me a couple of years ago at 14 stone 10lb, if I can get down to that sort of body fat level I will look at adjusting my diet and pack on some muscle...



Most of my tatts are crap close up mate, lol. But thanks :thumb:


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

peanutbob69 said:


> I see you are dedidicated...a good thing. But be careful of cutting out booze completely. Your brain will tell you you are punishing yourself...and you will then drink twice as much next time you drink.


Cheers buddy. Taken on board.


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> Thanks Jamie.
> 
> That's my plan mate. Drop the fat before I even think about putting muscle on. I've gone down the "lean bulking" route before. But I think loads of fat people do that because they are too lazy to get their ****s in gear and shift the fat.
> 
> ...


You've definitely got the right attitude and are willing to put the time in, which is half the battle really!! Good luck mate and keep us updated!


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Cheers Jamie. Will definitely keep you updated.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Feeling leaner today lads. Feel less bloated around the chest especially.

All the cardio and calorie counting is paying off. Down to 17 stone dead today which is 2 stone off.

Feel like I've put a bit of muscle on too, but it's probaby just that I haven't seen it for so long. Lol.

Tried to get a pic of my back as it used to be one of my good points.

Do you even lift bro? Lol...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gaz111 said:


> Feeling leaner today lads. Feel less bloated around the chest especially.
> 
> All the cardio and calorie counting is paying off. Down to 17 stone dead today which is 2 stone off.
> 
> ...


Smashing it mate. You'll have this sh1t nailed in no time


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks FelonE. Today is the first time I've felt like im getting somewhere.

Cheers.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

In you sexy bald [email protected]


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> In you sexy bald [email protected]


Hahaha thanks I think.

In where though? Lol


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> Hahaha thanks I think.
> 
> In where though? Lol


Don't ever ask that question on this forum....


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Don't ever ask that question on this forum....


Lol. I assume it's an inside joke I aren't aware of?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> Lol. I assume it's an inside joke I aren't aware of?


Nah, I was just being silly. It means he is 'in' to see the progress on your blog.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> Lol. I assume it's an inside joke I aren't aware of?


nice progress bud, repped for doing solid work.

keep it up!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Nah, I was just being silly. It means he is 'in' to see the progress on your blog.


Erm, yeah this


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Nah, I was just being silly. It means he is 'in' to see the progress on your blog.


Ah ok thanks. I'm still getting used to the forum lingo. Lol.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Jboy67 said:


> nice progress bud, repped for doing solid work.
> 
> keep it up!


Thanks. Appreciate that.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

So today I woke up about 2pm and went the gym to do legs. Went fairly heavy but also did lots of reps. Finished off with a bit of HIIT in the form of swimming. A length steady, 30 seconds rest, a length flat out. Repeated about 10 times.

PWO shake - 420 calories.

I went tesco to get some nice fillet steaks as the butchers was closed but all their steaks looked like the meat I feed the dogs. Lol. So I got some of the Aberdeen Angus beef burgers. Sick of eating chicken and fish.

Main meal at 6pm...

4 x Aberdeen Angus burgers - 736

425g Root veg mash - 280

500ml coconut water - 90

25g Macadamia nuts - 200

390g watermelon - 120

4 x omega 3,6,9

2 x multi vitamins

3 x L-Carnitine

2 x Joint Care

Total - 1846 calories.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

This stuff is a god send...

I know people say the diet drinks are no good for you, artificial sweetness and chemicals etc but right now it's great when I get cravings for something sweet without the calories...


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Gay plates


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Good luck mate - not that you need it. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Lol karbonk. I like my gay plates. Haha.

Thanks BTS. Looks like you've made some decent progress of your own going off profile pics. Nice work.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Done chest and tris this morning and will be going the gym after work to do an hours cardio.

Diet today...

PWO shake - 420

240g Chicken - 320

3 x seeded wraps - 600

6 x Tbsp Light mayo - 240

red onion & sweetcorn - 100

25g Macadamia Nuts - 200

500ml coconut water - 90

390g water melon - 120

= 2090 calories


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Well that's been a tough 24 hours. Missed not being able to get my Uk-Muscle fix. Lol. The site is looking good though so fair play to the people behind the scenes.

I didn't train yesterday, was sore all over. Diet wasn't fantastic either in terms of getting my protein in. Calories were too low really as well. But better than going the other way and eating over I suppose. I still haven't had any alcohol, crisps, chocolate, fast food etc. Naughtiest thing I've had has been a diet coke or 2 of my daughters milky bar yoghurts. Lol.

This was yesterday's diet...

Shake - 400
Prawn, pasta salad - 570
100g roast beef - 120
6 x slices turkey bacon - 150
400g melon - 120
2 x milkybar yoghurt - 240

Total for the day - 1600

Today I've been and smashed a 4km run in 19:50 which is my personal best so far. Only by 10 seconds but it's a step in the right direction. 10km on the bike and 400m in the pool, just nice and steady to wind down.

My new protein arrived today from "The Protein Works". Oh my god, it is amazing! Just what I needed when calories are low and sugars are limited. It tastes amazing. Cherry bakewell flavour. I will definitely be trying some of their other flavours over the coming months...





Also found this little god send...



A packet of 6 rashers is 150 calories and 33g protein. Low fat and carbs. Tastes pretty awesome too. 2.7g salt which is pretty high but as a rule I don't eat anything else salty so reckon I can get away with it...



So my diet today has been...

Shake - 450 (250 milk, 200 whey)
6 x slices turkey bacon - 150
240g venison steaks - 250
Root veg mash - 280
100g beet root - 40
450ml fruit smoothie - 250
40g cashews - 230

Total for today - 1650

This is me this morning. Feeling a lot lighter and less bulky...



All previous pics seem to have been removed. So this was me 7 weeks ago for those that haven't seen it...


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Tuesday total calories - 1790. Trained back and biceps.

Wednesday total calories - 1580. Not made it to the gym. Was hoping to get a cardio session in but was working at 4pm and I'm not gonna be back till 6am so will be ready for my pit then.

Thursday - Will be training shoulders and doing half an hour swimming. Gonna hit approx 2000-2200 calories. Most of these post workout. Still in a defecit but just not as low as it has been. Felt a bit lethargic yesterday/today.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Upped calories to 2100 yesterday.

Did shoulders as planned and also got roped into a 30 minute HIIT class which they were trialling in the gym before they go live next week. Killed me but felt good afterwards.

Down to 16 stone 12lb today. 7lb off since starting this thread. 30lb off in total.

Pic today...


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Calories were low Friday and super low Saturday before a planned "cheat meal" on Sunday.

Ive done 8 weeks of clean eating, calorie deficit and no alcohol. So felt like I deserved a cheat meal.

Friday - 2100. Trained chest and triceps.

Saturday - 1300. Didn't train.

Sunday. Trained at 1pm. Hour and half of bag work. Followed by a cheat meal. Not got a clue how many calories. But a lot. Lol. Nacho and cheese sharing starter with steak. Obviously didn't share. Mixed grill for mains. Washed down with 6 x desperados...







This meal was after a 20 hour fast. And I have fasted for 20 hours after it too. Just been the gym and done an hours cardio followed by 30 mins swimming to try and burn off the guilt.

Back to clean eating today and will hit 1800 calories.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

I bet you felt glorious after that meal.

Would not not have touched the sides if were me.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Vincey said:


> I bet you felt glorious after that meal.
> 
> Would not not have touched the sides if were me.


In all honestly mate it didn't feel that good. Felt like I was cheating myself out of getting the results I'm after.

I stopped craving "cheat foods" a few weeks ago and have just been living and breathing "healthy eating".

The beers definitely did nothing for me.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Gaz111 said:


> In all honestly mate it didn't feel that good. Felt like I was cheating myself out of getting the results I'm after.
> 
> I stopped craving "cheat foods" a few weeks ago and have just been living and breathing "healthy eating".
> 
> The beers definitely did nothing for me.


nothing wrong with a bit of junk once in a while. One can go mad just living on chicken and veg alone


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Vincey said:


> nothing wrong with a bit of junk once in a while. One can go mad just living on chicken and veg alone


Suppose you are right mate.

I go away in 8 weeks so probably not gonna have another cheat before then. Or maybe just have one in 4 weeks.

I plan to lose 24lb between now and then. That will bring me down to 15 stone, total loss of 4 stone


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Gaz111 said:


> Suppose you are right mate.
> 
> I go away in 8 weeks so probably not gonna have another cheat before then. Or maybe just have one in 4 weeks.
> 
> I plan to lose 24lb between now and then. That will bring me down to 15 stone, total loss of 4 stone


that's an incredible loss. Keep it up.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Another update for anyone who's following this. 16 stone 10lb today. Weight loss has stalled a little although I can still see it coming off in the mirror.

Belly is getting flatter slowly but surely, chest looks leaner I think too and also around my shoulders look better.

Strength is okay in the gym considering my calories are so low. Did 90kg on the bench yesterday for 6 reps and 80kg on the incline bench for 4 reps.

Calories this week have been as follows...

Monday - 1650
Tuesday - 2100
Wednesday - 1800

Pic update...


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Has anyone got any estimations as to where I'm at BF% wise?

I was thinking maybe 25% down from 35%?


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

Gaz111 said:


> Has anyone got any estimations as to where I'm at BF% wise?
> 
> I was thinking maybe 25% down from 35%?


fvcking wicked work mate, keep it up and you'll achieve your goals in no time! Still above 20 I'd say but definitely below 30, probably bang on around the 25ish mark


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Vincey said:


> Thanks very much mate.
> 
> Im gonna smash another 21-28lb off before I go away in 8 weeks and hopefully will be something like lean then.
> 
> Then I can look at maybe increasing calories and start to put on a bit of muscle. Which will be easy for me compared to having to lose all of this.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

My arms have grown half an inch since I have been back training, plus lost fat, so that's gotta be about an inch of muscle?

How is that possible on a calorie defecit?

Newbie gains because I had so long off training?

There is visibly some muscle there now, triceps are visible. Albeit only just. Lol...


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

What you reckon plate?


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Plate said:


> Great work, In for this mate.. Good luck.


What you think to latest progress pics plate?

And what you reckon to gaining muscle on a defecit?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Gaz111 said:


> What you think to latest progress pics plate?
> 
> And what you reckon to gaining muscle on a defecit?


yeh mate you have made big progress..

I'm no expert on dieting but the tape measure doesn't lie and I was the same when I lost weigh I added about half an inch onto my arms

i wouldn't change a thing, did having the drinks make you want more or you still on track?

not long now and you will have hit you're goal weight!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Plate said:


> yeh mate you have made big progress..
> 
> I'm no expert on dieting but the tape measure doesn't lie and I was the same when I lost weigh I added about half an inch onto my arms
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy. Haven't strayed from my diet all week and not touched a drink. Not even wanted one. I think I'm just in that zone now, train hard + eat clean = see results.

My craving for results outweighs my craving for junk food or alcohol.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Gaz111 said:


> Cheers buddy. Haven't strayed from my diet all week and not touched a drink. Not even wanted one. I think I'm just in that zone now, train hard + eat clean = see results.
> 
> My craving for results outweighs my craving for junk food or alcohol.


good stuff, so what's the next goal after you hit you're target weight mate?


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Plate said:


> good stuff, so what's the next goal after you hit you're target weight mate?


I go on holiday 9th September. I'm gonna keep cutting on 1800 calories until then. Hopefully hit roughly15 stone in time for then. I will cut again for 4 weeks when I come back, just to shift any weight I put on while away and get down to 14.5 stone approx.

All the while lifting heavy.

Then I'm gonna increase calories to 2000 a day for a week, then 2200 for a week then 2400 for a week until I find my maintenance calories.

Then maybe up them by 200 more to allow me to add on some muscle and do a VERY LEAN bulk.

Staying lean is more important than packing on big amounts of muscle for the time being.

Hopefully look half decent for next summer then asses it again.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Still a long way to go but making small progress...


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Gaz111 said:


> I go on holiday 9th September. I'm gonna keep cutting on 1800 calories until then. Hopefully hit roughly15 stone in time for then. I will cut again for 4 weeks when I come back, just to shift any weight I put on while away and get down to 14.5 stone approx.
> 
> All the while lifting heavy.
> 
> ...


sounds good mate, I look forward to the logs/progress, I'm impressed how you have no loose skin with loosing the weight so quickly..

good luck hitting 15st pal.. Easy compared to what you have done so far.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Plate said:


> sounds good mate, I look forward to the logs/progress, I'm impressed how you have no loose skin with loosing the weight so quickly..
> 
> good luck hitting 15st pal.. Easy compared to what you have done so far.


Cheers fella. I did put a post up the other day asking if I was likely to suffer with loose skin but the general consensus is that I won't, which is a relief.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Still smashing the gym, hitting my 1800 calories every day.

Weight loss has slowed down a bit, but I don't think fat loss has. I can see changes happening in the mirror.

This stir fry was awesome after the gym yesterday...



Aberdeen Angus burgers and butter beans today...



I'm sure there are abs under there somewhere. Lol...


----------

